# Capacitors



## patton (Dec 29, 2009)

Can i use a 220uf 35v in replace of a 330 uf 35 v capacister?

Its for a 53 in. RCA tv in which the tv went out and i found a few bad capacitors.

Thank you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Since the value of a capacitor tends to fall during use , I myself prefer to go value higher than lower when a capacitor is not available, at least for test purposes until the correct value can be found. Sometimes a capacitor might be part of a timing circuit so it's also better to have a greater delay than a signal arriving too quick!

try a 470uF rather than 220uF and if the caps are part of the power supply, use a 105 degree Celsius type!


----------



## patton (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok just got back from radio shack and they had that exact one fixing to prey and hop ill post back.


----------



## patton (Dec 29, 2009)

Also is there a good way to test these capacitors, If read a few tutorials and they all seemed different.


----------



## digiguy12 (Dec 27, 2009)

patton said:


> Also is there a good way to test these capacitors, If read a few tutorials and they all seemed different.


from what i read, you can get a "cheaper" capacitor tester but have to take the capacitor out of the circuit. I also see "in-circuit" capacitor testers, but the run around $200. I'm not expert and I am looking for an easy way to test all my capacitors also. I only have a multimeter (Volts/Ohms). Good luck and hope we can get a response from one of the great experts on here.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You can use an old ANALOGUE multimeter on Ohms range and compare to a good capacitor. It will show you the charging rate, but must be tested out of circuit.

The best way to measure is to use a combination of an ESR meter and a Capacitor Meter. Unfortunately the Capacitor Meters I have seen are usually only up to 200uF whilst the best ESR meter I have seen, own and used is a *Dick Smith ESR Meter*, a DIY Kit that you build yourself but within our budget. The only disadvantage is that you MUST ensure that the capacitor has been totally discharged first (No voltage at all, although believe the newer versions have a diode protection at the input).

You can measure caps in circuit with the ESR meter unless, like on Motherboards, there are several in parallel.

I bought the Dick Smith unit years ago and has worked/still works well for me. I also have a capacitor meter (max 200uF) and found that it was cheaper and quicker to replace a capacitor that I thought suspect rather than try to test it.

The ESR meter is a great bonus at pinpointing bad caps that didn't look suspect! It doesn't though tell you if a capacitor is good but no longer within expected tolerances. A capacitor can be working well as a 10 uF whilst its true value should be 1000 uF and be the cause of your circuits not functioning normally.


----------



## patton (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, I watched a video and the guy hosting the video stated," keep the uf the same as original but the volts can increase as to where it only gives added protection from exploding.

By the way im still waiting on the cap. to come in the mail.

heres the refrence link.

YouTube - Capacitor Replacement Tutorial


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I didn''t watch the video but I assumed that we were talking about the need to replace a capacitor with another when we didn't have the correct value to hand. I have drawers full of old cigarette packets full of capacitors. Each box is graded by Value and Voltage. Sometimes though I need to check a component to see if it might be causing problems. If I don't have the exact value to hand I prefer to find the next closest higher value either in uF or Volts.


----------



## patton (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok gotcha, so mainly for testing purposes. Then put the correct one in or one with the same uf but volts a lil higher. 

correct


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just remember NEVER use a capacitor that is rated at a voltage LESS than the original .. it may not last very long, taking with it several other components at the same time.

Good Luck!


----------

